# 07 rabbit upgrade airgbag light is on



## monkeywrenchtoo (Aug 12, 2007)

changed my head unit from single cd to the premium 7. my dash now has the airbag indicator on. does anyone know how i get rid of this. vagcom with the dealer? any magic tricks out there?
Thanks


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: 07 rabbit upgrade airgbag light is on (monkeywrenchtoo)*

If my memory is correct, that means you removed the airbag sensor with the power on. If the airbag light doesn't go off after a few startup/shutdown cycles you will need either VAG-COM or the dealer to turn it off. 
You could call and ask really nicely and the dealer may turn it off for you, or check the regional forums, a lot of nice people there who might be willing to help you.


----------

